# 2 British Soldier's Killed in Northern Ireland



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2009)

Very sad to hear, thought we were over and past this a long time ago. Good to see it being condemned from all sides though.

2 Soldiers killed whilst collected pizza from outside their barracks. 2 civilians injured (pizza delivery guys). Real IRA claim responsibility.

Soliders were killed execution-style as they lay on ground in Ulster outside Massereene Barracks, Antrim
Real IRA says it killed soldiers outside barracks in Antrim
BBC NEWS | UK | Northern Ireland | 'Real IRA was behind army attack'
BBC NEWS | UK | Northern Ireland | Antrim shooting: Political reaction


----------



## Erich (Mar 8, 2009)

Gnomey

you would know better than I but will it ever end ?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2009)

There will always be those that will use violence to attempt to achieve their aims even if they have no support in the community. There are evidently some of these deluded and crazed people still around and as long as they are I think there will be a small number of similar attacks on an infrequent basis (last British soldier was killed in Northern Ireland in 1997).


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 8, 2009)

Erich said:


> Gnomey
> 
> you would know better than I but will it ever end ?



Most people thought it had ended Erich. The saddest part is the warnings had abounded for several months that a Republican attack of this sort was likely, but these warnings were dismissed as scaremongering and being obstructive to peace...

We must not put the army back out on the streets though. That would undo everything that has been achieved in recent years.


----------



## rochie (Mar 8, 2009)

nothing but pure bloody murder perpetrated by common criminals who hide behind patriotic ferver and wish to prolong the "troubles" to suit their criminal activities


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 8, 2009)

Pretty much rochie. The criminal elements on both sides need to be dealt with, the old Republican/Unionist divide is often just a facade for organised crime these days.


----------



## rochie (Mar 8, 2009)

totaly agree BombTaxi


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2009)

Aahhh... good Lord. Why must violence always be the solution. My sympathies to the soldiers families. Very unfortunate, unnecessary and ... frankly evil.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 8, 2009)

Expect to see more of this sort of thing. While it may be the IRA now, it is bound to pick up in other places as well. Part of our unsettled economic world. Groups looking for an opportunity to "go active" see now as a good time. These guys are thugs, nothing more. And opportunist as well. Ireland is in the middle of a tough time. And tough times are the best times.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 8, 2009)

timshatz said:


> Expect to see more of this sort of thing. While it may be the IRA now, it is bound to pick up in other places as well. Part of our unsettled economic world. Groups looking for an opportunity to "go active" see now as a good time. These guys are thugs, nothing more. And opportunist as well. Ireland is in the middle of a tough time. And tough times are the best times.


Yeap so many things changing so fast but also religion is a pox on society


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Mar 8, 2009)

[email protected]@@it, I thought this was all in put behind us. I thought Ireland was moving on to a new, prosperous, future. I mean, I would like to see a united Ireland before I die, but not at this cost. It's freedom fighting, it's plain terrorism. My prayers are with the familes of the two English soldiers.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah it's a shame it comes around now, the biggest Irish Holiday, St. Patricks Day. I hope it doesn't become a pattern. 

I have some Irish blood in me, and I wish the troubles in Ireland would cease. 

I now it's not just the Britains fault for being there, the half of Ireland they own has more British inclined people anyway. If they left, bad things could happen. I do think Ireland could survive on it's own, sort of a former commonwealth, like Australia, but I don't think it's going to happen. 

The IRA need to understand this, and stop doing these brutal things. 

Sadly, it does remind you of Iraq, where terrorists destroy the country to get the kind of government they want. I do feel in Iraq the terrorists are a bit stupid, since Obama is pulling most of the troops out the next few years, and the Iraqis will have to take care of themselves. 

Sadly, terrorists like Al Qaeda want a very drastic goverment change, with Sharia Law included and intolerance to "infidels" no doubt. That's even more drastic than what the IRA wants I think. 

Let's hope Scotland stays quiet at least.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 9, 2009)

to the soldiers

Like the others have said, so much progress has been made and I hope that holds firm.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 9, 2009)

There's always a few bad apples to ruin it for everyone. Hopefully that's all it is....a couple of die-hard holdouts, not a prelim to a resurgence in the violence. My prayers for the families of all those involved.


----------



## proton45 (Mar 9, 2009)

now I've seen everything...retro terrorism. 


PS I don't think it was the "IRA"...it was a splinter group that broke off from the IRA when peace was found.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2009)

Just terrible. My heart goes out to the families. 

As far as I know a break away group from the IRA known as _The Real IRA_ has laid claim to this terrorist act.


----------



## Amsel (Mar 9, 2009)

Horrible incident, I feel for the families of the slain servicemen.

I hope this is not a trend beginning as in the last few years much of the civilized world has made it clear that appeasement is preferable to confrontation against armed militants and madmen.


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 10, 2009)

This is the start of something new, I fear. Attacks on PSNI personnel have increased drastically of late - in the last year or so, 45 have been involved in terrorist attacks and 7 of them severely injured, and of course, one tragically killed yesterday:

BBC NEWS | Northern Ireland | Arrests over NI policeman murder

Amsel, I know we have some differing views on conflict resolution, but remember that 'appeasement' is exactly what got us to a peaceful situation in NI. There doesn't need to be more killing. You may think a show of force is needed, but that is exactly what the Real IRA, the Continuity IRA and the rest of them want. Op Banner Pt2, with troops back on the streets and the PSNI not going anywhere without the army two steps behind them would be paradise for the terrorists and criminals on both sides of the border, and a nightmare for the people of Northern Ireland, who finally thought that after 80 years of fighting, it was over. Confrontation, in this case, would merely hand victory to the terrorists.


----------



## The Basket (Mar 10, 2009)

Sinn Fein Deputy First Minister Martin McGuinness issued a strongly-worded condemnation of the two attacks. 

"These people are traitors to the island of Ireland, they have betrayed the political desires, hopes and aspirations of all of the people who live on this island," he said. 

"They don't deserve to be supported by anyone." 

Definition of hypocrisy -
a pretense of having a virtuous character, moral or religious beliefs or principles, etc., that one does not really possess. 

a pretense of having some desirable or publicly approved attitude.


----------



## Amsel (Mar 10, 2009)

BombTaxi said:


> This is the start of something new, I fear. Attacks on PSNI personnel have increased drastically of late - in the last year or so, 45 have been involved in terrorist attacks and 7 of them severely injured, and of course, one tragically killed yesterday:
> 
> BBC NEWS | Northern Ireland | Arrests over NI policeman murder
> 
> Amsel, I know we have some differing views on conflict resolution, but remember that 'appeasement' is exactly what got us to a peaceful situation in NI. There doesn't need to be more killing. You may think a show of force is needed, but that is exactly what the Real IRA, the Continuity IRA and the rest of them want. Op Banner Pt2, with troops back on the streets and the PSNI not going anywhere without the army two steps behind them would be paradise for the terrorists and criminals on both sides of the border, and a nightmare for the people of Northern Ireland, who finally thought that after 80 years of fighting, it was over. Confrontation, in this case, would merely hand victory to the terrorists.


I don't believe a show of force is necessary.


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry Amsel, I jumped the gun a bit  I inferred from your post that you had a negative view of appeasement in dealing with terrorism. It is still true though, that peace in NI has been bought at least partly by giving Republicans what they wanted. So far, IMHO, that has worked. I'm not sure where things go from here, but I think I speak for many people when I say the a return to troops on the streets is the very last thing anyone wants.


----------

